# Doing something that I would never of dreamt of doing pre Diabetes



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am going to give up chocolate for Lent. Before diagnosis I would normally have a bar of chocolate everyday ( still have a 99 calories bar most days even now).

Hope I can achieve this and hopefully  won't feel the need for a chocolate fix everyday after Lent has finished.


----------



## macast (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't eaten any chocolate since a week after diagnosis in early January and I don't crave it either.  of course I did for about 10 days ... but after then I was fine.  I have no problem passing the sweetie isle in the supermarket and I've managed to do my grandson's 'packup' all week and add a choc biscuit to the sandwich box without even sniffing it

hope it works for you


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2011)

Shei good luck hun you can do it xx


----------



## MargB (Mar 10, 2011)

Good luck with it Sheilagh.  I have given up chocolate for Lent a few times and after the first few days have found that I don't really miss it that much.  Still look forward to Easter Sunday though and all the eggs.  Last year was my first year as a diabetic and just had one egg.  It was enough.

Now crisps - oh my word I miss them so much.


----------

